# Help my plant.



## Hiddeninplainsight (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey guys, just a quick one.

I have a micro grow just under clfs on the bench. In the last week all the leaves have started to curl up. I looked at the leaf chart and that didn't help so here I am. Can you please help me get it back on track 

I hope the photo works, if it doesn't is there a way to upload on my iPhone?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 1, 2013)

high chance that if the leaves are taking on a taco like shape then its over watering, MJ needs a wet/dry cycle, yah gotta let at least the top inch-2iches dry out compleatly before watering again, MJ doesnt act well with over watering.

by the way no photo


----------



## Hiddeninplainsight (Dec 1, 2013)

sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> high chance that if the leaves are taking on a taco like shape then its over watering, MJ needs a wet/dry cycle, yah gotta let at least the top inch-2iches dry out compleatly before watering again, MJ doesnt act well with over watering.
> 
> by the way no photo



Thank you, when you say dry out how do you know when to water and how much because I'm always worried she will need water? And from what you sore will that repair itself or has it done to much damage?


----------



## Hiddeninplainsight (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry forgot to ask, is it still overwatering if the leaves feel dryish?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2013)

Its not over watering...That is over heat when they curl up...over watering the leafs tirn down.."eagle claw"...I just go by weight..let them dry completely befor watering...and more info on the grow would help Us..and a Picture would tell the tale

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2013)

not safe to upload from Phones...Geotagging


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2013)

More info is needed.

Does not sound like over-watering to me either.

What is your pH?
What are you feeding them?


----------



## Hiddeninplainsight (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey guys thank you for the reply,

More info about the grown. Feed them once with a coco grow 2 part but only feed once because this happened. i have come to believe that over-watering has been a problem so im letting it dry out before i water again.

as for air it sits on my kitchen bench with the window open just under a clf in a lamp, as for distance from light to plant you can put your hand over the top of the plant and not feel any heat from the lamp on your hand.

its only a micro grow to hone my skills in growing and just to get a few buds, i would love the help as i said im doing it just for my own skills so any assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 7thG (Dec 2, 2013)

I can see from the pic you don't have any perlite in your soil. Perlite helps the soils from getting too compacted and helps it drain water properly. What containers do you have your plants in and do they have any drain holes.


----------



## Hiddeninplainsight (Dec 2, 2013)

7thG said:
			
		

> I can see from the pic you don't have any perlite in your soil. Perlite helps the soils from getting too compacted and helps it drain water properly. What containers do you have your plants in and do they have any drain holes.



It Is in a torch with the guts taken out mixed with perlite and coco, yeah there is about 30 holes In the bottom and side it drains very well. There is not very much perlite in it because I got False info and he told me not to put it in there it is not needed.... So on my other micro grow that has perlite and it makes a massive difference.


----------



## kaotik (Dec 2, 2013)

yeah i'd think she's just a bit soggy.
how heavy did you feed em though?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2013)

See  a picture tells many things....for one..Those are NOT Curling up  they are down..and thats a clasic sign of over water and incorrect PH.....You can get a moister meter from Lowes Home depot like 10 bux...But first let those dry out for like 4-5 days...lift the pot now and feel how heavy is it...than in 4 days lift again..you will get it down:aok:

:48:


----------



## Hiddeninplainsight (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah the soil is a bit wet I havnt watered her in 2 days so far, I'll get a moister meter on Friday when I go out next. I didn't feed her very much at all because it started to show like this the next morning so she didn't get a few big drink at all, from what you see I'm the photos will she recover? Quick question while I got you here. What's the best way to keep bugs offi or away from the plant with out hurting it?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 2, 2013)

Not enough airation in the pots. I suggest doing 75% of your medium with 25% perlite added. You don't have enough space for the roots to have.. well.. space.. and it seems the soil is too wet and compressing the roots. That's just my guess, good luck!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 2, 2013)

*Edit* .. wait wait wait... you say there's perlite in there? I don't see it :confused2: 

It should be mixed together, not layered if that's what you have going on, heh  And it seems you're using coco right? Great! I love the stuff! I mix 75% Royal Gold COCO with 25% Perlite. So in a container, use for example 3 red solo cups of coco to 1 solo cup of perlite. Mix well for a few moments and you're good. That's not too far off my recipe either. I do the mix I just mentioned. Then when it's mixed together, I'll take 2 red solo cups of Sunshine Advanced Mix #4 and add that to the entire mix. That basically adds a bit of peat moss etc into my created medium. 

Hope that helps :aok:


----------



## Hiddeninplainsight (Dec 2, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> *Edit* .. wait wait wait... you say there's perlite in there? I don't see it :confused2:
> 
> It should be mixed together, not layered if that's what you have going on, heh  And it seems you're using coco right? Great! I love the stuff! I mix 75% Royal Gold COCO with 25% Perlite. So in a container, use for example 3 red solo cups of coco to 1 solo cup of perlite. Mix well for a few moments and you're good. That's not too far off my recipe either. I do the mix I just mentioned. Then when it's mixed together, I'll take 2 red solo cups of Sunshine Advanced Mix #4 and add that to the entire mix. That basically adds a bit of peat moss etc into my created medium.
> 
> Hope that helps :aok:



Thank you doc,

Nah I have a little project plant that I'm growing with it and I mixed perlite with that and that is growing so much better but this one does not have perlite and I think that's what is causing this problem because the coco is just compacting and having trouble draining


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 2, 2013)

> I think that's what is causing this problem because the coco is just compacting and having trouble draining



Naw, now you know.. and knowing is half the battle. 


G.I. JOOOOEEEE!!!  



....sorry, I was an 80's baby  As for a solution, I'm clueless. I assume it will end up with you trying to transplant most of the root mass into some properly mixed stuff.


----------



## Hiddeninplainsight (Dec 2, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Naw, now you know.. and knowing is half the battle.
> 
> 
> G.I. JOOOOEEEE!!!
> ...




Yeah that's what I'm thinking, I'm going to get soe perlite sometime this week and transplant for the weekend, thank you for your help.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 3, 2013)

You will definitely need to transplant into a better mix of pearlite and coco. You also need to get a good reliable pH meter if you want to stay with synthetic nutrients and coco. The reason is that coco is low in pH and it can pull down the pH of the nutrients out of range for proper absorption. You will need to make sure the pH of your watering solution, with or without nutrients, is around 6.0-6.2 so that the coco can pull it down to around 5.8 in the pot. I would recommend that you get a good quality pH meter if you plant to continue to grow. Hanna and Bluelab make good digital pH pens. I also recommend that you get the calibration kit that has all of the calibrating solutions and storage solutions as digital meters have to be cared for to keep them working good.


----------



## Hiddeninplainsight (Dec 3, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> You will definitely need to transplant into a better mix of pearlite and coco. You also need to get a good reliable pH meter if you want to stay with synthetic nutrients and coco. The reason is that coco is low in pH and it can pull down the pH of the nutrients out of range for proper absorption. You will need to make sure the pH of your watering solution, with or without nutrients, is around 6.0-6.2 so that the coco can pull it down to around 5.8 in the pot. I would recommend that you get a good quality pH meter if you plant to continue to grow. Hanna and Bluelab make good digital pH pens. I also recommend that you get the calibration kit that has all of the calibrating solutions and storage solutions as digital meters have to be cared for to keep them working good.




That's a lot of info thank you, what is your personal thoughts on nuits for coco? The one I have was just something I was given it wasn't my choice. Being only my 2nd grow I don't know which way to go with the nuits being brands and what is best out there or what works? If that made sence


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 3, 2013)

If you can get Advanced Nutrients there then I would highly recommend the Jungle Juice 3part. I have used it in coco/hydro with very solid results. You will need to get the meters as I said above if you want to stay with synthetic nutrients regardless of the brand. The only way around not having to monitor and maintain proper pH is to grow in totally organic soil, which requires it own unique set of parameters and additives.

Synthetic nutrients are any nutrients that are not obtained naturally from organic means. There is nothing wrong with synthetic nutrients as many here use them with excellent results.

With the synthetic nutrients you will need to also get pH buffer additives for adjusting the pH level up or down. In synthetic nutrient grows, maintaining pH is absolutely critical to the health of the plants. Some nute brands have pH buffers in them which help to keep it more balanced but I wouldn't depend on them blindly to have the soil right.

I am not sure what nutes are available to you there but General Hydroponics makes a tried and true nutrient called Flora 3part that would work for you. In Europe, many of the commercial growers use Hesi products with great success. Take a look around at what is available to you then get back to us and we can guide you from there to the best for you.


----------



## Hiddeninplainsight (Dec 4, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> If you can get Advanced Nutrients there then I would highly recommend the Jungle Juice 3part. I have used it in coco/hydro with very solid results. You will need to get the meters as I said above if you want to stay with synthetic nutrients regardless of the brand. The only way around not having to monitor and maintain proper pH is to grow in totally organic soil, which requires it own unique set of parameters and additives.
> 
> Synthetic nutrients are any nutrients that are not obtained naturally from organic means. There is nothing wrong with synthetic nutrients as many here use them with excellent results.
> 
> ...




Wow this has been a massive help, what I will do is i will get the meeter on friday and i will go from there, over the weekend i see what i have around for nuits and see what i can come up with and hopfully get on the right track  thank you again.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm happy to help  Just don't buy anything until you talk to us so that we can help you not waste money on something that won't do what you need.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 4, 2013)

^ yes, ask here first and be patient for an answer as it will massively pay off in the end!! :aok:


----------



## Hiddeninplainsight (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you guys  I won't be able to until next week but I'm hoping to get some perlite and a ph meeter and get her into some good soil then HOPFULLY Monday tues I'll see what I can get and get your thoughts


----------



## Hiddeninplainsight (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey guys,

Today anout 2 hours ago i repotted my sick plant, I mixed up a 75/25% coco to perlite mix. i put the plant into the mix after yeasing the roots and the coco that is was in and found that the coco was packed in so tight im supprised that it is still alive so thank you guys who told me to transplant it 

also in my travels i bought a ph meter for feeding time, on that note. when should i feed/water itbeing that it has just re potted it, it still has some wet coco around the main stem so should i wait or water or feed? as being i have never re potted i do not want to mess it up further.

final question, i have attached some photo can you please tell me your thoughts on the condition of the plant and if she will recover because she looks really bad to an untrained eye, 

Thank you all for your help:icon_smile:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 6, 2013)

You surely want to water with pure water IMO. I always water down the entire potted plant when I transplant, considering how absolutely dry the coco is when you get it all together and in. Water until you get some run off coming out of the bottom. I would also check tomorrow and maybe give a little water then... give it a day with no feeding, then start in at half strength nutes. Normally I would say 1/4 strength, but it looks big enough to handle 1/2 strength. Heck, at that size it should be up to full strength (for veg) nutes, but considering the stress it's been through... let's just get it back to somewhat healthy. 

Now, take NOTE; The leaves that are currently there won't get too much better looking. Usually after an ordeal like that, the plant will start using them up to try to live. This is normal, it's the new growth you need to watch coming out of the top.  

I'll go back and read about your light and setup, but it also looks like she was under lit. Looks a bit stretchy and lots of space between each node. I'm curious how much light you have, in what kind of room and how far the light is from the room.. also ventilation. 

Thing is, you can grow this as a house plant and that's all it will ever be, but if you want to bring plants to fruition (end result) then listen to our words :aok: It takes more than just being a house plant to get it (not saying you were just letting be one, just how I'm breaking it down, ya know?) 

Good job on the transplant! That, my friend, is how it's supposed to look!!! Now, when you water, you'll get run off from your first cup of water. I would add 1 - 3 cups to it each time you water/feed.. but this is very very subjective. I'm just trying to give you a general idea. Basically, you need to learn how to read the plants and the soil. If you stick your finger in the soil up to between your first and second knuckle (roughly) and gauge the soils wetness. Also, lifting the pots every single day, will train your arm to know when it's "too light".. so get used to lifting them each day. 

With the right light and space, you'll basically either water or feed COCO every single day. Lots of drying out properties, and I know personally my setups take the water/feedings like champs every single day. Lots of drain and airation going on in COCO.  DEFINITELY don't overwater if possible. 

Alright, hope I helped somewhere in that sea of words hah. Questions? Just ask!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 6, 2013)

Alright, you under CFL's.. I'm thinking you're under lit. What size / kind of space do you have? Do you have any funds to "take this to the proper level"? Mostly, I would purchase a 2foot 4 bulb T5  fixture to run them under, and do an HPS light for flowering. 

Can get more into all that if you would like


----------



## Hiddeninplainsight (Dec 7, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Alright, you under CFL's.. I'm thinking you're under lit. What size / kind of space do you have? Do you have any funds to "take this to the proper level"? Mostly, I would purchase a 2foot 4 bulb T5  fixture to run them under, and do an HPS light for flowering.
> 
> Can get more into all that if you would like


 



			
				Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Alright, you under CFL's.. I'm thinking you're under lit. What size / kind of space do you have? Do you have any funds to "take this to the proper level"? Mostly, I would purchase a 2foot 4 bulb T5  fixture to run them under, and do an HPS light for flowering.
> 
> Can get more into all that if you would like




Thank you,

Basically what I have is enough set up to run 8 plants but it is more so the space, I have that cupboard that it is in but that is very limited in the height department hence why I was going in a small pot thinking it was a indica being small and bushy. It was a free seed....

I have waters it down before transplant so I'm going to the watering schedule of when it dries out it gets watered, when it starts to dry out I'm going to go with half nuits and I have the ph meter 

As for ventilation the cupboard it's in I have an intake and exhaust fan both on a controller so I'm having a very big influence on the climate.

As for helping? Yes haha if it wasn't for you all she would be dead haha


----------



## robertr (Dec 7, 2013)

To give yourself an idea of how heavy a dry pot shoud be just fill the same size pot with the same dry soil.


----------



## Hiddeninplainsight (Dec 7, 2013)

robertr said:
			
		

> To give yourself an idea of how heavy a dry pot shoud be just fill the same size pot with the same dry soil.



Thank you, yeah I got another pot waiting for a seed so I know what it should weigh empty so hopfully that will help my with my watering haha


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh hey, that's a good idea robertr :aok:


----------



## robertr (Dec 7, 2013)

If you want another idea on how to dry out a wet pot faster just carefully make a hole big enough to push an air hose from aquarium pump down into center of pot and turn air pump on. I used this because I needed to dry the soil up quickly to prevent root rot in one of my plants.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 7, 2013)

Another trick that will serve you doing soilless grows: For feeding and watering your plants, get a large container to store your water in and keep about 120liters in this container. Get an air pump like is used for a fish aquarium, get a couple meters of airhose and a large air stone. put the airstone with hose into water container and connect to pump so that you can continually aerate the water. You will use this water for feeding and watering. Having it well aerated will help prevent overwatering in the future.

When you mix up your feeding solution, do so a day ahead of schedule, allow it to set for 2hrs after mixing. take out your pH meter and check the solution pH and write it down (to the tenth). Then either agitate it well or get another airstone and hose and aerate it for about 4hrs. Then test it again for pH and see if it moved and which direction. You are looking for the final solution to be between 6.0-6.4 You may have to adjust it either up or down some to get it to this acceptable range.

Once you add some adjuster (pH+ or pH-), only 1-2ml at a time of adjuster until you get the hang of adjusting and know how much it ultimately needs each time (With mine I typically have to add around 5-7ml of adjuster to bring mine to right pH), you will need to allow it to set again for another 2hrs and aerate so that the chemical can buffer. Test it and then allow it to set for another 2hrs again. test again and then adjust again as needed, and continue this waiting process until you are in the target range.

I know this seems like a bit much but you won't have to do this every time. Once you see how much it takes to adjust the pH and how long it takes for it to level out in the solution, then you can shorten this process to match. For me and the nutes I use, I only have to wait about 20minutes before having to adjust, and then I can use it within another 20 minutes. Yours may take longer if it is a buffered nutrient or it may not. It varies some.


----------



## robertr (Dec 7, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Another trick that will serve you doing soilless grows: For feeding and watering your plants, get a large container to store your water in and keep about 120liters in this container. Get an air pump like is used for a fish aquarium, get a couple meters of airhose and a large air stone. put the airstone with hose into water container and connect to pump so that you can continually aerate the water. You will use this water for feeding and watering. Having it well aerated will help prevent overwatering in the future.
> 
> When you mix up your feeding solution, do so a day ahead of schedule, allow it to set for 2hrs after mixing. take out your pH meter and check the solution pH and write it down (to the tenth). Then either agitate it well or get another airstone and hose and aerate it for about 4hrs. Then test it again for pH and see if it moved and which direction. You are looking for the final solution to be between 6.0-6.4 You may have to adjust it either up or down some to get it to this acceptable range.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that info.


----------



## Hiddeninplainsight (Dec 8, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Another trick that will serve you doing soilless grows: For feeding and watering your plants, get a large container to store your water in and keep about 120liters in this container. Get an air pump like is used for a fish aquarium, get a couple meters of airhose and a large air stone. put the airstone with hose into water container and connect to pump so that you can continually aerate the water. You will use this water for feeding and watering. Having it well aerated will help prevent overwatering in the future.
> 
> When you mix up your feeding solution, do so a day ahead of schedule, allow it to set for 2hrs after mixing. take out your pH meter and check the solution pH and write it down (to the tenth). Then either agitate it well or get another airstone and hose and aerate it for about 4hrs. Then test it again for pH and see if it moved and which direction. You are looking for the final solution to be between 6.0-6.4 You may have to adjust it either up or down some to get it to this acceptable range.
> 
> ...



Wow this was a world on information, I know early in you said 120ltrs does it have to be 120 or was that just an example? I will start doing this early this week I never would have thought of that thank you.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 8, 2013)

It doesn't have to be 120ltr Just a larger "tank" that will hold the amount of water that you need for a week's worth of water/feeding. You could even get 2 smaller tanks and have one for just watering and the other for feeding. My Bro has 2 tanks that I got him that hold about 160ltr each. He keeps them filled and aerated constantly and just pulls from them into a bucket for mixing nutes or watering.


----------



## Hiddeninplainsight (Dec 8, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> It doesn't have to be 120ltr Just a larger "tank" that will hold the amount of water that you need for a week's worth of water/feeding. You could even get 2 smaller tanks and have one for just watering and the other for feeding. My Bro has 2 tanks that I got him that hold about 160ltr each. He keeps them filled and aerated constantly and just pulls from them into a bucket for mixing nutes or watering.




Beautiful, I thought I would ask I know it was a stupid question but I would rather ask than get it wrong haha, I'll have a look around tomorrow and see wha I can find. I know I have a water pump and air stones so that's one step down already,


----------



## BudGrower (Dec 9, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I'm happy to help  Just don't buy anything until you talk to us so that we can help you not waste money on something that won't do what you need.



this is why i luv this forum


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah I agree, most of the people here are mature and dedicated to growing and helping others enjoy growing. We don't go in for all the [email protected]#$%&* and immature stuff that happens on the other sites 

There are no stupid questions here, if you aren't sure ask


----------



## Hiddeninplainsight (Dec 9, 2013)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Yeah I agree, most of the people here are mature and dedicated to growing and helping others enjoy growing. We don't go in for all the [email protected]#$%&* and immature stuff that happens on the other sites
> 
> There are no stupid questions here, if you aren't sure ask



Thank you mate, it means a lot to know that I can always ask someone because I wouldn't have got this far with out it and it's good to talk to people that are on the same level no some idiots that are just in it for money


----------



## Hiddeninplainsight (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I'm giving a quick update on the poor girl. I think she is on her last legs, she is under the hid 24 hour light cycle and she isn't growing or showing any new life. The majorly damaged leafs in the earlier posts did off completely and shriveled up so I trimmed them off and left the good gouth but that just looks sad and not doing anything. I think it's her last legs so I have a seed in germinating ATM just incase it's her time.

Ill post some photos tonight.


----------



## Hiddeninplainsight (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey guys, i will stop posting on this post as i have pulled the plug, i got up this morning and head of the plant was all weltered over so i pulled her out and as i did that the root ball had not grown at all and they just looked dead and dis coloured so not to worry i have started growing what i am to believe is an auto flower that i got free with my last seed purchase so please keep an eye on that ill start a journal right now because as we all saw i will need your help  thank you guys and thank you again for your help


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 11, 2013)

We call those .."Learning curves"  friend...Stay the coarse..:aok:

sounds like you Drowned them early on and may have caused root rot??

Pick ya self up...Dust yourself off..and plant another seed

:48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah the learning curve can be long and bumpy sometimes but it is a good teacher. Don't give up friend  Grow mojo for the new baby


----------

